
Achieving gigabit communications between stars with gravitational lensing - andyljones
https://arxiv.org/abs/2009.01866
======
andyljones
The author also has a series of tweets giving a high-level summary:

[https://twitter.com/hippke/status/1302875049255473153](https://twitter.com/hippke/status/1302875049255473153)

